# anyone got pics??



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

i know the 350z hasnt been out for too long, but im wondering if any of you guys/girls have pics of the new z? im looking for track model in black or brickyard. thanks


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

There are tons of pics on the net, just search. Here are a few of the track model from a recent car show.


----------

